# Maple Burl Humidor



## Halfcaff

This is the third humidor that I have made. The box is made out of birch ply and covered in maple burl veneer. It is lined with Spanish cedar. The finish is 15 coats of wipe on glossy poly sanded between the coats. 

As far as a humidor it is excellent. The seal is perfect. I have since added a humidifier and hygrometer into the lid. It holds the desired 70% humidity. It will hold between 50-60 cigars based on the size. 

I was offered $400 at a local cigar store for the humidor but I am going to keep this one. Thanks for looking and letting me know what you think. 

Caleb


----------



## George Watkins

wow-stunning


----------



## Jim15

That is beautiful.


----------



## aggromere

Man, im jealous.  I can't make anything unless it is round.  That is beautiful.  Make some more and post them.


----------



## witz1976

I am jealous too, like peter I can make stuff round and pretty...any other shape, well it's a crap shoot.

Fantastic humidor!!


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Holy crap - It's my birthday in a few weeks, you know!


----------



## penmanship

damn, that is nice!


----------



## penmanship

Caleb ~ When can I expect the tutorial.....?  I now know, the cigar punches went to the right home..:biggrin:

Tim


----------



## gvanweerd

Thats flippen NICE


----------



## Halfcaff

Thanks everyone. It was a fun project and it's very useful.  

Peter, here is a link to one of the other humidors I have made. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63175&highlight=Humidor

Tim, I have loved the punches. Thanks again. A how-to could be a possibility.


----------



## johnnycnc

That is FANTASTIC, man!
Really great job there, you did well.


----------



## burgerman

That box is absolutely beautiful!  Nice job.  Have a cigar and celebrate!


----------



## rjwolfe3

That is a gorgeous box!


----------



## GaryMGg

Asbolutely stunning. The bookmatching is perfect.
Did you vacuum press the veneer or make your own clamping mechanism?


----------



## jasontg99

That is a beauty.  I would need a 6' humidor to fit all my stogies though.


----------



## Halfcaff

GaryMGg said:


> Asbolutely stunning. The bookmatching is perfect.
> Did you vacuum press the veneer or make your own clamping mechanism?


 
I made my own clamp.  I made sure the veneer was where I wanted it then I clamped it down.  I cut a piece of plywood to distribute the weight and used about 60 pounds of free weights.  

Due to the nature of burl, it was very wavy and bumpy when I bought it.  Before I could do anything with it I had to soften and flaten it.  They make a veneer softener with a watered down glue and volatile liquid that you soak the veneer in then press it.  I was then able to cut it to size when it was good and flat.


----------



## Halfcaff

Here is the finished humidor with the humidification, hygrometer and shelf.....plus a few good sticks. It still holds a perfect 70% humidity. I want to build another!


----------



## rjwolfe3

Wow that is sweet! I miss smoking cigars but I gave it up when my wife gave up cigarettes.


----------



## Halfcaff

Does anyone know a better way to finish Burl? I used wipe on poly....a lot of wipe on poly but it is not a glass smooth finish.  I have never tried shellac or epoxy.  Any experience or suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## hewunch

If you sanded between all the coats that could be your problem. You have to build up a base. You could lacquer. Epoxy would be very durable, but you should still lacquer over it.


----------



## Dana Fish

Wow very jealous.  During your next build you should make a mini tutorial.  I would interested in the reading of it.  Not that my skills are capable for making such a thing of beauty.  Great Job!


----------



## islandturner

"_I was offered $400 at a local cigar store for the humidor but I am going to keep this one..."_

I am not surprised at this...  Stunning....!


----------



## Rangertrek

Really nice, excellent work.


----------



## Matt8643

That is nicer looking than any humidor I have ever bought ( I have 6 of them). Gorgeous!


----------



## TexasTaxi

VERY nice! 

Did you build the trays, too? 
A humidor is on my list of "stuff I'd like to build for myself but will never have time".


----------



## Halfcaff

Yes I made the tray too. Thanks everyone. If I make another I will make a mini-tutorial for you guys.


----------



## paps

I made a couple of humidors a few years ago, but they do not compare to yours...  Outstanding!


----------

